# LGB Mallet Conversion 2085d to 22852 for sound



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All

I have an older LGB 2085d Mallet that is running on my analog layout. I currently have pseudo sound for this engine coming from a sounds car. However, I may have access to an OEM LGB 22852 motor and sound card (The 2085's modern sound cousin). However, I'm only purchasing the boards and will be in the dark as to the new cable setup/requirements. 

1) Can someone take a picture of their 22852 or point me to an explosion diagram of the wiring so I know what cables go where? And I'll know if I'll be needing additional cables.
2) I'll be purchasing a LGB sound axle (for chuff sync), two 4 wire motor block (22852 board requires it), and a loudspeaker.... Does anyone know what else am I missing?

Thanks in advance
Francis


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

You will also need

chuff sensor

Bells and Whistle reed board (2 different versions one has wire one has a plug need to reference diagram to see the one needed)

Possible some plugs to plug in power plug and lights

4 wire motor block wires

I might be missing some also.....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The motor board will need the proper connectors and these are available from Train-Li. The 2,3,4,5,and 6 pin connectors are available and sold in pairs. 
Hardest part on mine was the speaker install.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Dan

Can all the lighting and smoke unit be wired directly to the motor board?


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

From the diagram explosion, look like a 22852 specific circuit board is need for the front and rear lighting. I didn't see this in Train Li.

http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/22852-1.PDF


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you asking about the board that connects to track power? Or the front and rear boards for the lights. 

For under $200 I put the Zimo MX695 decoder in my 2085 and added pulsed smoke (pro smoke) and a servo for uncoupling. Of course this raises the cost, but engine is awesome. 
Every thing connects to 1 control board.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Dan, I was talking about the front and rear light board. Actually it doesn't matter now, I was too late to the game and the person sold the sound board. I ended up purchasing the LGB 65000 sound unit at a great deal in an attempt to get the same result, but I'm running into trouble now. I have the unit connected direct to track power in a passenger car. It work fine by itself. However, once I connect the 2085 to the track and start pulling the passenger car, the sound doesn't work!?! I don't get why... is it because the loco is drawing power too and is throwing off the power to the sound unit? doesn't make sense.

The reason I'm going this route (OEM sound board and 65000 sound unit) is because I'm still running analog.

All I want it sound with a start up sequence (boiler, whistle), chuffing, and ending sequence (air pump, coal shoveling).

Is the only way to achieve the above, is by going DCC?

Thanks all.... little frustrated


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When I run my 2085 with the Zimo MX695 decoder, I can set my throttle to around 5 to 6 volts and all sounds and lights work, but motor does not urn until I get to over 6 volts.
This means I can get the standing sounds.
I also added the Prosmoke from train-LI and get the puff with the chuff.
This all must be setup/configured on a digital system, but when done will run on analog systems and reed sensors can be added for bell and whistle as well as a volume control. Servos can not be used here as you would need a dcc system to activate them.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

That sounds promising.. thanks Dan. Did you still have to convert the motor block from 3 wire to 4 wire and install a chuff sensor wheel? Or does the card figure this out on its own?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For DCC you must always comvert the motor blocks to 4 wire, the motor leads can not have a connection to your power source/track power.
The Zimo decoders have a Bemf sensing circuit for the chuff, and its rate can be programmed. These decoders also have input 3 available for a chuff sensor, I choose the bemf.


----------

